# beginners guide to swirl removal by hand?



## martan (Apr 26, 2010)

new on here, hoping to get a pressure washer very shortly, was wondering what was needed to get a good start, I was thinking of getting some carlack 68 stuff along with some poor boys black hole & some collinite #476 for starters. Will i ever be able to remove swirls etc by hand or is it not even worth attempting without a machine? If so is it worth getting it done professionally 1st time & then taking it from there?


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

swirl remocing by hand is a very long process and takes ages you'll need the patients of a saint. I can't comment on the products you've mentioned but one of the best swirl removal products by hand is autoglyms super resin polish. 3 or up 5 layers working in small areas at a time is the best way work polish in until hazey them buff with MF. once complete apply wax.

It's hard work and good luck to ya but i prefer DA or just get a pro to do it alot easier.

hope that helps


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Best product at the moment for hand polishing is Meguiars Rubbing Compound followed by Meguiars Polishing Compound. Both are designed for hand application, but unlike the rubbing compounds of old, these are safe on clear coats. But they do come in a tub like the old rubbing compounds  .

Rubbing compound has more bite. Polishing compound is good to finish with and leaves behind glazing oils that are good for pre-wax prep.

These two products can work well if your paint is not too hard.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought Autoglym Super Resin Polish was only a filler. It will fill the swirl and give an improved appearance to the paint but it does not remove the swirl. When the product wear off/washed away etc the swirls will be back.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Steve Burnett said:


> I thought Autoglym Super Resin Polish was only a filler. It will fill the swirl and give an improved appearance to the paint but it does not remove the swirl. When the product wear off/washed away etc the swirls will be back.


i also was led to believe this was true,

i think it does have a very slight cutting action but is mainly a filler product.

@ the OP i have some colly and use it on my mams car coz i dont get a chance to work on it as often as my own and i find it gives a reasonable shine and is VERY durable (it can last months between applications). one of the best bang for buck waxes about :thumb:


----------



## S2 Ant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd have thought AG Paint Renovator is better than AG SRP for removing swirls by hand


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656

Check out the link, gives a very very good list of polishes applied by hand, what the OP thought of each product, with pic's. :thumb:


----------

